# Central Ks Older Hay Guy



## Hedge tree (Jul 18, 2008)

Just discovered this site and have browsed around and like it. I have been making and selling hay for 30+ years, putting it up since I was 15 y.o. and that was 50 years ago.

Located smack dab in the center of Kansas. I currently have way too many acres of alfalfa for just my wife and I to handle (100), 60 acres of brome grass and 95 acres of native grass meadow (prairie hay). We are cutting back a little and have a young man do some 4'x4'x8' bales of alfalfa for the dairy market on shares.

We use a JD 348 and a JD 346 baler twine tie, both with old style Farmhand accumlators. My tractors are old....and except for one, open station (but the 20's have buggy top umbrellas). A 3020, 4020, 2630 and a cab on a 4430. My round baler....for screw ups, rain, and a few prairie hay bales, is a twine tie JD 466 (4'x6'). We make about 6-7,000 small squares each season and 150-200 round bales. Market for the small squares is primarily horse owners....round bales, horse folks for the brome grass....grinding hay and cow guys for the rest.

I swath with either a New Holland 499, or a NH 116 14'. I use an old Farmhand 2 wheel windrow turning rake I push in front of the 2630 to flip windrows and a 12 wheel Hesston (H&S) wheel rake for alfalfa.

Low tech operation...but have learned how to make hay, weather permitting, that is leafy and top quality. Never have enough hay for the customers referred to us.

I am anxious to not only learn from all of you, but to share what I have learned over the years with you.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Hedge tree! I've been selling hay since I was 15 too. That makes almost 20 years now. We raise about 500 acres of Timothy/orchard/alfalfa hay in central Ohio. Look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Hedge tree. We have that same problem with hay too. We don't advertise and people are beating down the door to get it.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It is all the experience and discussion from the group as a whole that is making this a great site. Sounds you you a have a real nice operation. Have a great Hay season.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Hedge Tree:

I earned two degrees from KSU in the 1990's and traveled the state when I was an Extension Assistant in the Animal Science Department in Manhappiness. Where are you located?

Jim


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey, when i started i had nothing but farmall h's to pull my stuff around. I still have two. things always seem to start and run, dont use them much anymore though. Spilled a few copenhagen cans while trying to steer em. *** your knuckles too. those little spokes inside the wheel. I guess i dont miss em now. FOR SALE Farmall H two to chose from


----------



## Hedge tree (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Jim: I received my Ph.D in molecular biology in old Bushnell Hall in 1970...went to the service thereafter. I moved from the VA Med Center in Wichita back to my birthplace and land family and I owned. Little town of Little River....Rice County. Between McPherson and Lyons on hiway 56.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool. I judged the swine show at the McPherson County fair in 1995.

I dated a young woman who lives in Florence and ranches with her family now.

Jim


----------

